# 1/2 ton 4x4 Crew Cab truck comparison



## NYH1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Found this comparison chart on Chevy's web site. They're giving Dodge a little more credit then they should as far as payload go's. Dodge's web site says the 4x4 Quad Cab Ram with 17 inch wheels and 3.92 gears has a payload capacity of 1362 lbs. My Dodge 4x4 Quad Cab Ram with 3.92 gears is rated to tow 7400 lbs. and the payload capacity is only 1262 lbs because of the 20 inch wheels. It's still all the truck I need right now. I lease it anyway's. I do like it plus I get a really good deal on Chrysler vehicles. The F-150's is right on according to Fords web site. I don't know about the Nissan or the Toyota, I've never looked at them. I must say the Chevy Silverado 1500 with the 6.0L engine looks pretty impressive.

1/2 Ton 4x4 Crew Cab Trucks-

2007 Silverado 1500 6.0L...10,500 lbs Max Towing, 2,010 lbs Max Payload, 7,300 lbs Max GVWR.

2007 Ford F-150 5.4L..........9,200 lbs Max Towing, 1,630 lbs Max Payload, 7,200 lbs Max GVWR.

2007 Dodge Ram 5.7L..........8.500 lbs Max Towing, 1,500 lbs Max Payload, 6,700 Max GVWR.

2007 Nissan Titan 5.6L.........9,400 lbs Max Towing, 1,349 lbs Max Payload, 6,422 lbs Max GVWR.

2007 Toyota Tundra 5.7L....10,100 lbs Max Towing, 1,590 lbs Max Payload, 7,200 lbs Max GVWR


----------



## Treeman587 (Jul 4, 2007)

The 20's drop the payload that much huh?

Those Tundra commercials PMO. That one where the cargo container slides off and it catches it and pulls it back up. I really think that Yota would get snatched along with it. And the other one they show for towing with the see saw bridge. What a lot of people dont know is the trailer brakes are what is stopping all of that.

BTW Toyota and Nissan have both abandoned their 3/4 and 1 ton truck develpoment. They will never build a truck like a Ford or a Dodge. They juat dont know what over stimulated Americans want in a truck.


----------



## NYH1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> The 20's drop the payload that much huh?


The 20's drop the towing by 1100 lbs. and the payload by 100 lbs. With the 17's you can tow 8500 lbs. and the payload is 1362 lbs. With the 20's towing is 7400 lbs and payload is 1262 lbs. 1/2 Dodge's are on the light duty side. My truck has the Hemi and has all the power I'll ever need. It's just the towing and payload aren't up to the other's. Maybe Dodge does this on purpose I don't know. Maybe they'd rather have you get a 3/4 ton if you're going to tow or haul more. I like the Chevy Silverado 1500 Crew Cab 4x4 with the 6.0L. That should be a really nice truck.

I get a really good deal on Chrysler products so it's hard not to buy/lease them


----------



## Treeman587 (Jul 4, 2007)

Sounds like it is just because of the 20's. I had a dodge but it was a Power Wagon. They lowered the payload and towing stats because of the lift and the different spring rates on that one.


----------



## NYH1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> Sounds like it is just because of the 20's. I had a dodge but it was a Power Wagon. They lowered the payload and towing stats because of the lift and the different spring rates on that one.


Yeah you're right, it's because of the 20's. I only got the 20's because the truck had the rest of the equipment I wanted and there wasn't another truck around at the time that did. Truth be told, I'd rather have the 17's.


----------

